# ZFS Root at MBR disk



## Biker (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I want to know, is that only way (the best, and optimal method?) to get ZFS root at MBR disk?
https://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/ZFSBootPartition
It's works for me, but I'm curious that maybe is something better.

And yes, I have to use MBR if someone want to ask 

Sorry for my English.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 9, 2015)

If it works ok for you then why do you need something "better" ? 

Why do you have to use MBR? _(The question needs to be asked)_


----------



## kpa (Feb 9, 2015)

There's no other better way on an MBR disk because you can't easily reserve space on an MBR disk for the additional boot loader that has to be present for ZFS on Root booting to work. On a GPT disk this additional loader is installed on the freebsd-boot partition and the space for it is accounted correctly.


----------



## Biker (Feb 9, 2015)

Because I need it on old PC with installed WinXP, which can't be removed.
I'm curious, that why I asked.

So, thanks for dispelled all my doubts.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 9, 2015)

Fair enough, just a word of caution regarding ZFS on 32bit systems.


----------

